# Cacti problem

## Stator

I have install cati on my system using this how-to http://gentoo-wiki.com/Cacti/Installation

i have konfigure SNMP from this same how to.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Stator/cati.jpg

Some graphs are working but not all.

i need to make some graphs on my bandwith on my eth0 and my eth1 and some graph on my ping to google.com ? How to do that ?

Here are some error picx

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Stator/cati2.jpg

----------

## mudrii

could you be more explicit please whear is the problem with eth0 ?

what you did and what not working it could be grate with screeshots too  :Wink: 

----------

## cpaasche

Are you getting any output if you do an SNMP walk?

i.e.

```
MyPuter ~ # snmpwalk -v1 -c public 192.168.1.1 .1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.6

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.1 = STRING:

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.2 = STRING: 0:8:74:12:34:56

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.3 = STRING: 0:d0:b7:42:aa:5e
```

Have you looked at the output of the verbose query function & turned on debugging?  Those are the first steps.

----------

## Stator

```

VoID ~ # snmpwalk -v1 -c public 10.5.11.48 .1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.6

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.1 = STRING:

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.2 = STRING: 0:a:cd:c:1b:f0

IF-MIB::ifPhysAddress.3 = STRING: 0:40:f4:8e:74:4d

```

So this works

here is picx

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v227/Stator/snmp.jpg

----------

## cpaasche

When I click the Verbose query...

```

2) SNMP - Interface Statistics      (Verbose Query)      Uptime Goes Backwards      Success [27 Items, 3 Rows]
```

I get...

```
+ Running data query [1].

+ Found type = '3' [snmp query].

+ Found data query XML file at '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'

+ XML file parsed ok.

+ Executing SNMP walk for list of indexes @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.1'

+ Located input field 'ifIndex' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.1'

+ Found item [ifIndex='1'] index: 1 [from value]

+ Found item [ifIndex='2'] index: 2 [from value]

+ Found item [ifIndex='3'] index: 3 [from value]

+ Located input field 'ifOperStatus' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.8'

+ Found item [ifOperStatus='Up'] index: 1 [from value]

+ Found item [ifOperStatus='Up'] index: 2 [from value]

+ Found item [ifOperStatus='Up'] index: 3 [from value]

+ Located input field 'ifDescr' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.2'

+ Found item [ifDescr='lo'] index: 1 [from value]

+ Found item [ifDescr='eth0'] index: 2 [from value]

+ Found item [ifDescr='eth1'] index: 3 [from value]

+ Located input field 'ifName' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.31.1.1.1.1'

+ Found item [ifName='lo'] index: 1 [from value]

+ Found item [ifName='eth0'] index: 2 [from value]

+ Found item [ifName='eth1'] index: 3 [from value]

+ Located input field 'ifAlias' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.31.1.1.1.18'

+ Found item [ifAlias=''] index: 1 [from value]

+ Found item [ifAlias=''] index: 2 [from value]

+ Found item [ifAlias=''] index: 3 [from value]

+ Located input field 'ifType' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.3'

+ Found item [ifType='softwareLoopback(24)'] index: 1 [from value]

+ Found item [ifType='ethernetCsmacd(6)'] index: 2 [from value]

+ Found item [ifType='ethernetCsmacd(6)'] index: 3 [from value]

+ Located input field 'ifSpeed' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.5'

+ Found item [ifSpeed='10000000'] index: 1 [from value]

+ Found item [ifSpeed='100000000'] index: 2 [from value]

+ Found item [ifSpeed='100000000'] index: 3 [from value]

+ Located input field 'ifHwAddr' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.6'

+ Found item [ifHwAddr=''] index: 1 [from value]

+ Found item [ifHwAddr='00:00:08:74:12:34:56'] index: 2 [from value]

+ Found item [ifHwAddr='00:00:D0:B7:12:34:56'] index: 3 [from value]

+ Located input field 'ifIP' [walk]

+ Executing SNMP walk for data @ '.1.3.6.1.2.1.4.20.1.2'

+ Found item [ifIP='127.0.0.1'] index: 1 [from regexp oid parse]

+ Found item [ifIP='192.168.1.1'] index: 2 [from regexp oid parse]

+ Found item [ifIP='192.168.1.2'] index: 3 [from regexp oid parse]

+ Found data query XML file at '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'

+ Found data query XML file at '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'

+ Found data query XML file at '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'

+ Found data query XML file at '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'

+ Found data query XML file at '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'

+ Found data query XML file at '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/resource/snmp_queries/interface.xml'
```

Your image shows "No SNMP data returned" in the output.  Fix that & you should have a good chart.

I'd check the card type.  It seems the default interface query is not supported by your card.

I've had to run snmpwalk -v1 -c public 192.168.1.1 <oid value here> to see what my devices support.

You can get the oids for specific vendors here

----------

## Stator

Hmm i have nForce 4 Ultra MB and i am using it's Netvork card. But i can't find it in this list :/

----------

## cpaasche

nVidia is not on the list so you might want to visit http://forums.cacti.net or google "nvidia oids"

I found this tool http://www.wtcs.org/snmp4tpc/getif.htm ....Windows tool for finding mibs.

You're just going to have to visit the Cacti forums & Google.

----------

## cpaasche

Looking again at the graphic you posted with the verbose return it says "kbridge" in the output.  Seems like you are using the Karlnet Wireless Bridge template for your query.  I just use:

```
3) SNMP - Interface Statistics      (Verbose Query)      Uptime Goes Backwards      Success [14 Items, 2 Rows]      Reload Data Query  Delete Data Query Association
```

Try the SNMP - Interface Statistics template.  It works in my Windows, Linux, Cisco & other routers/switches.

Worst comes to worst just try all of the templates & see what returns data....dumping the others as you see fit.

There are also a ton of templates you can import at this thread at the Cacti site:  http://forums.cacti.net/forum-12.html

----------

